# Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Program



## diegorico (Aug 28, 2022)

I figured others would find the 2022 Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Program Point Evaluation Schedule and the Interval International Exchange Point Evaluation Schedule useful (see attached).


----------



## diegorico (Sep 7, 2022)

By looking at contracts that are for sale, I was able to get a fairly accurate cost assessment of Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points vs contract size.

A couple observations:

Anything < 240,000 points is quite costly in terms of cost per point.
After about 360,000 points the savings in cost per point levels off quite a bit.
Conclusions:

Don't buy anything less than 240,000 points; and consider upping your minimum consideration to 300,000-360,000 if you know you can use the points. Keep in mind that you can roll-over points as part of the program.
Anything above 360,000 points and you are still getting a cost per point savings, it's just incrementally less significant.


----------



## diegorico (Sep 9, 2022)

I figured others might find the Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Program Rules and Regulations helpful. It goes into detail of how the reservation system works. I've also attached the Platinum Priority benefit summaries.


----------



## diegorico (Sep 11, 2022)

The Platinum Points to World of Hyatt conversion will be 3:1 in increments of 20K for a $143 transaction fee starting in 2023. For smaller accounts, I would say it's not a good value. 

For bigger accounts, and if you convert a sizable amount of points to spread the transaction fee cost, it represents only a decent value. In general, World of Hyatt points are worth a 1.7¢ a point.


----------



## diegorico (Nov 2, 2022)

I just completed a resale purchase of a Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points contract in case anyone has any questions about the process, or any limitations placed on resale owners. I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## Sis8213 (Dec 8, 2022)

diegorico said:


> I just completed a resale purchase of a Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points contract in case anyone has any questions about the process, or any limitations placed on resale owners. I'd be happy to answer them.


I spent an hour trying to reset my Tugg password and then find this thread again and may have missed pertinent information if so my apologie. What is this program? I’ve seen multiple listings for point resales and someone posted a very lengthy email sent from Hyatt, but can’t seem to find much info on it. One of the things I saw was the exchange rate from the Vacation Club points to World of Hyatt but does that apply to resale points? What are the maintenance fees, pros and cons versus Hyatt Residence Club? Any info you have time to share would be appreciated


----------



## diegorico (Dec 9, 2022)

Sis8213 said:


> I spent an hour trying to reset my Tugg password and then find this thread again and may have missed pertinent information if so my apologie. What is this program? I’ve seen multiple listings for point resales and someone posted a very lengthy email sent from Hyatt, but can’t seem to find much info on it. One of the things I saw was the exchange rate from the Vacation Club points to World of Hyatt but does that apply to resale points? What are the maintenance fees, pros and cons versus Hyatt Residence Club? Any info you have time to share would be appreciated


Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points is the new name for the former Welks Resorts Platinum Points. 

Point conversions to World of Hyatt Points are not available for resale owners. The conversion is so-so at best, so it's not a big loss IMO. 

You can see the maintenance fees for different point accounts by taking a look at my chart in this thread that shows the cost per point vs points account. You can just multiply them to get the total maintenance fee for that account size. You'll see that it drops exponentially with larger accounts.

Hyatt Residence Club is a completely different program, but I can't really comment on pros/cons as it's a bit like comparing apples to oranges. It really depends on what you're looking for out of a timeshare program. 

If you have any follow up questions please feel free to reach out. 

Thank, 
Diego


----------



## Sis8213 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for your help. I am looking for a Hyatt resale and came across these listing. From some of the articles it looks like the traditional Hyatt vacation club will start offering the welk resorts for internal exchanges. And several articles have mentioned what a favorable exchange rate the Hyatt vacation club has on II, unless that was devalued in the past few years?


----------



## diegorico (Dec 12, 2022)

Sis8213 said:


> Thanks for your help. I am looking for a Hyatt resale and came across these listing. From some of the articles it looks like the traditional Hyatt vacation club will start offering the welk resorts for internal exchanges. And several articles have mentioned what a favorable exchange rate the Hyatt vacation club has on II, unless that was devalued in the past few years?


By "traditional" Hyatt Vacation Club do you mean the Hyatt Residence Club? If so, they made an announcement back in May 2022 that they were not going to do any type of internal exchange offering to the former Welk Resorts (now Hyatt Vacation Club) and vice-versa. Instead, members would have to exchange via Interval at a reduced exchange fee. It's explained in detail pretty well at this link: https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/inspirations/may-2022/introducing-hyatt-vacation-club.


----------



## NorcalDisFan (Dec 12, 2022)

diegorico said:


> The Platinum Points to World of Hyatt conversion will be 3:1 in increments of 20K for a $143 transaction fee starting in 2023. For smaller accounts, I would say it's not a good value.
> 
> For bigger accounts, and if you convert a sizable amount of points to spread the transaction fee cost, it represents only a decent value. In general, World of Hyatt points are worth a 1.7¢ a point.
> 
> View attachment 64580


Resale isn’t eligible for the conversion, right?

Btw Thanks for your all information


----------



## NorcalDisFan (Dec 12, 2022)

NorcalDisFan said:


> Resale isn’t eligible for the conversion, right?
> 
> Btw Thanks for your all information


Never mind. It’s already answered. Not eligible.

I have one question. What is your 2023 maintenance fee? Do you know 2022 fee as well?


----------



## diegorico (Dec 12, 2022)

NorcalDisFan said:


> Resale isn’t eligible for the conversion, right?
> 
> Btw Thanks for your all information


Unfortunately, no. It's only available to members who purchased directly from the developer. Although, I've been looking into upgrading my resale contract to "full membership" by purchasing additional points from the developer. It looks like I can buy as little as 30K points and have my membership "upgraded"; however, even those 30K points is several thousands of dollars, so I'm still not sure if it's worth it just to have the ability to convert to World of Hyatt points.


----------



## diegorico (Dec 12, 2022)

NorcalDisFan said:


> Never mind. It’s already answered. Not eligible.
> 
> I have one question. What is your 2023 maintenance fee? Do you know 2022 fee as well?


My resale contract is a biennial even contract for 360K points. The MFs for 2022 were $2241 that the previous owner paid, so I won't see an updated MF until 2024, so we'll see how much it changes then.


----------



## Sis8213 (Dec 13, 2022)

diegorico said:


> By "traditional" Hyatt Vacation Club do you mean the Hyatt Residence Club? If so, they made an announcement back in May 2022 that they were not going to do any type of internal exchange offering to the former Welk Resorts (now Hyatt Vacation Club) and vice-versa. Instead, members would have to exchange via Interval at a reduced exchange fee. It's explained in detail pretty well at this link: https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/inspirations/may-2022/introducing-hyatt-vacation-club.


Your a wealth of information yes thank you!


diegorico said:


> By "traditional" Hyatt Vacation Club do you mean the Hyatt Residence Club? If so, they made an announcement back in May 2022 that they were not going to do any type of internal exchange offering to the former Welk Resorts (now Hyatt Vacation Club) and vice-versa. Instead, members would have to exchange via Interval at a reduced exchange fee. It's explained in detail pretty well at this link: https://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/inspirations/may-2022/introducing-hyatt-vacation-club.


One more thing I’m having trouble finding for the Hyatt Residence Club can those points be banked within the Hyatt timeshare program? Everything I’ve been able to find seems to indicate it has to go into an exchange account. Thanks


----------



## diegorico (Dec 13, 2022)

Sis8213 said:


> Your a wealth of information yes thank you!
> 
> One more thing I’m having trouble finding for the Hyatt Residence Club can those points be banked within the Hyatt timeshare program? Everything I’ve been able to find seems to indicate it has to go into an exchange account. Thanks


I'm less familiar with Hyatt Residence Club's program so I don't know if they allow banking of points. Conversely, the Hyatt Vacation Club does allow you to bank your points for use in the following calendar year; however, there are restrictions placed on those points; specifically, you're only allowed to book within a 60-day window.


----------



## Sis8213 (Dec 14, 2022)

diegorico said:


> I'm less familiar with Hyatt Residence Club's program so I don't know if they allow banking of points. Conversely, the Hyatt Vacation Club does allow you to bank your points for use in the following calendar year; however, there are restrictions placed on those points; specifically, you're only allowed to book within a 60-day window.


Thanks so much for your time and your help.


----------



## Cricket072007 (Saturday at 2:24 PM)

diegorico said:


> I just completed a resale purchase of a Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points contract in case anyone has any questions about the process, or any limitations placed on resale owners. I'd be happy to answer them.


YES I HAVE QUESTIONS for you:
specifically what would 260,000 platinum Points get me?
what are the restrictions placed on purchase of non-retail points?
are the points interchangeable with MVC and/or WVC of which I am an owner?


----------



## diegorico (Saturday at 2:59 PM)

Cricket072007 said:


> YES I HAVE QUESTIONS for you:
> specifically what would 260,000 platinum Points get me?
> what are the restrictions placed on purchase of non-retail points?
> are the points interchangeable with MVC and/or WVC of which I am an owner?


Take a look at my first post in this thread for the point evaluation schedule. This will show you how many points it takes to make certain bookings. The only significant restriction is that you won't be able to convert your points to World of Hyatt Points. And no, you can't directly interchange them with MVC or WVC, but you can exchange points on Interval for available exchange inventory.


----------

